# Reset Problem



## durkinjt (Nov 4, 2012)

Was having some problems with my computer, a Dell XPS 8700, 1T HD 16 Ram .i7,Tried to reset to factory, got this message, "Unable to reset PC. A required partition is missing." Any help appreciated.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Your HDD may be corrupted. Restart computer and press *F12 *and do the Dell Diagnostics on the HDD. If it fails, the HDD will need to be replaced.


----------



## durkinjt (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks, I have 2 HDD"s one 250G SSD a 1T HDD, does it on both, but ran the diagnostic test and all was well.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

To Reset to Factory defaults, you would need to access the Recovery Partition on the original HDD. If your SSD or 1TB HDD were not originally in the computer, then they do not have access to the Recovery Partition. If one of the drives has the recovery partition, then the Recovery Partition is corrupted. You can boot off of a Windows Disc/USB and do a clean install on your SSD.


----------



## durkinjt (Nov 4, 2012)

spunk.funk said:


> To Reset to Factory defaults, you would need to access the Recovery Partition on the original HDD. If your SSD or 1TB HDD were not originally in the computer, then they do not have access to the Recovery Partition. If one of the drives has the recovery partition, then the Recovery Partition is corrupted. You can boot off of a Windows Disc/USB and do a clean install on your SSD.


Thanks, kinda new, how do I go about this?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

We need a lot more information.
Why are you trying to Reset the computer? How are you resetting the computer? (eg) what key(s) are you pressing? 
Did you add the SSD yourself? Or did the computer come this way? 
Do you have a recovery CD or a Windows disc? Can you boot into Windows?
If you can boot into Windows, go to Start/Search and type *diskmgmt.msc*, right click the *diskmgmt* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Disk Management* window in the lower pane, next to your Windows OS drive (eg) C:, is there another partition on this same disk # (eg) Disk 0, Disk 1 etc Named Recovery? 
Attach a screenshot of Disk Management window


----------



## durkinjt (Nov 4, 2012)

spunk.funk said:


> We need a lot more information.
> Why are you trying to Reset the computer? How are you resetting the computer? (eg) what key(s) are you pressing?
> Did you add the SSD yourself? Or did the computer come this way?
> Do you have a recovery CD or a Windows disc? Can you boot into Windows?
> ...


Thank you for the replies. Computer freezes a lot does not remember some program, a lot of small things. Resetting thru System recovery, now it just reboots without resetting. I have a in. 8.1 recovery disk that after running get the message it did no install, I can boot to Windows. I installed the SSD drive, but if I disconnect it the other HDD does the same thing.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> I installed the SSD drive, but if I disconnect it the other HDD does the same thing.


 I'm still confused here. If you have installed an SSD, did you do a _Clean_ install to it using your Windows 8.1 Recovery Disc? 
Unplug the 1TB HDD, just have the SSD installed, boot off of the Recovery Disc and get to* Drive Options*, here_ Delete_ all partitions on the SSD, then install Windows. Windows will automatically create partitions, and format them during the install. 
After that finishes, plug in the 1TB HDD. Here, you can run *Check Disk* on the drive. Iin Windows, go to Search and type *CMD*, right click the *CMD* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Command Prompt *type the drive letter of the 1TB (eg) *D: *and press enter (eg) *D:\>* at this prompt type *chkdsk /R *and press enter. Now type a *Y* for Yes to _Unmount_ the drive. *Check Disk* will go through 5 stages and will take a long time. If *Check Disk* fails the 1TB HDD needs to be replaced. If it passes, you can use the 1TB for a storage drive and to save space on the SSD.


----------

